# 68 Lemans, rear crank down windows??



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, on my 68 Lemans, I'm having trouble with the drivers side rear crank down window. It goes up and down, but it's like it's out of adjustment or something. When I crank it up, it wants to go too far forward, and is overlapping the front drivers window.

I thought I've heard these rear crank down regulators have problems all the time. Do they get off one cog or something? I'm guessing I need to take the interior panel off, and see if I can tell what's going on....

Do you guys update any of these old regulators with new modern ones, or do I have to just put up with what's on the car ?

It's a pain in the butt...... the window is too far forward, but yet it doesn't go up far enough to close all the way, it's about a half inch short or so from being all the way to the top....

Any help would be awesome guys........... thanks alot in advance!
Here is a pic.....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had several of these cars over the years and the quarter window regulators have always worked fine after cleaning off all the crusted grease, replacing the roller(s), lubricating the pivots, track and regulator arm and sector gears.

The Fisher Body Service Manual has all the details about adjustment and alignment methods.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the panel off and locate the regulator adjustment points (will be behind the panel facing the inside of the car and at least 4 points). Loosen all points and move the glass down and back (cranking the window up) till the door closes normal and the quarter glass lines up right with the door glass and roof line, then tighten all the bolts. Test a few times and if all is well install the panel.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you much! I will dive into it this weekend, and see if I can get it back to normal....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It couild be just the stop is mis-adjusted. It'll be obvious once you get the door panel off so you can see everything. 

Oh, and forget about using one of those funky tools to remove the clip on the window crank arm. The easiest way to do it is to take an old rag, work it behind the back side of the crank so that it catches on the ends of the clip, and just pull on one end of the rag (sort of like you're "flossing" behind the crank). The rag will catch on the clip and pop it right off. Much easier than trying to get that tool aligned with the ends of the clip.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> It couild be just the stop is mis-adjusted. It'll be obvious once you get the door panel off so you can see everything.
> 
> Oh, and forget about using one of those funky tools to remove the clip on the window crank arm. The easiest way to do it is to take an old rag, work it behind the back side of the crank so that it catches on the ends of the clip, and just pull on one end of the rag (sort of like you're "flossing" behind the crank). The rag will catch on the clip and pop it right off. Much easier than trying to get that tool aligned with the ends of the clip.
> 
> Bear


That's a great idea...

Here' another suggestion:
For about 30 years, I've been using a custom tool for removing those clips.
I took a 2 1/2" finishing nail and formed a 90 degree bend about 1/4" from the end. I hold the nail with a pair of needle-nose pliers, slip it under the edge of the handle and rotate the nail so it catches the open loop on the clip.
One quick pull and the clip disengages. Easy squeezy!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They call those Jesus clips. Cause when they come off sometimes they fly across the room and you're like.....Jesus, where did that go?!?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing: the original regulators are very well constructed. Usually, the white lithium grease turns to cement, the window gets continually forced, and then something can break, like a wheel or a track or a stop. I use light synthetic wheel bearing grease on mine. White lith will turn to cement, guaranteed. I've never had trouble using the flat clip removal tool. Guess I'm lucky. My problem is with the jesus clips on carburetors....they go ZINNNNG and never land anywhere.....they simply go into outer space and into orbit.


----------

